# Best Limit Ever?



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

What's the best limit you've ever shot? Let's hear some stories.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

My friend and I went out a few years back on a small transition slough and over two days we shot, mallards, a pintail, spoonbills, blue and green wing teal, wigeon, gadwal, coots, canada geese, a wood duck, a ringneck, bluebills, and buffle head. All over 1.5 dozen decoys.

My other personal best limit was 3 years ago on opener and the first time taking my dog Sammi out. Hunted a transition slough and I didn't stubble our blinds and had my doors open most of the time. I shot a three mallards, a wigeon, and two wood ducks, and three canada geese. She did every retrieve accept the first one when the duck kept diving on her. The water was only 1.5 feet at the deepest.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I got a goose back when the limit was one.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Love the fact that BLHunter pounded a few coots when the opportunity was there,this guy is a well rounded hunter.


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

I shot a limit of tweetie birds with my trusty daisy BB gun when i was 4. Some day i will get back on good hunting like the good ole days.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

tilley said:


> Love the fact that BLHunter pounded a few coots when the opportunity was there,this guy is a well rounded hunter.


And what is your problem with me?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

My favorite hunt of all time was in Saskewean 3 years ago. 4 guys shot our 80 snows, 32 lessers, 32 green heads, 20 crane, and we had a flock of 4 sharptail come right into our spread right over us and they all died. I have been on a lot of hunts where I have shot a lot of birds, but to limit out on every waterfowl group we could in 4 hours was pretty incredible.


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Nothing! I just said you were a well rounded hunter. When a few coots paddled in you added them to your bag. All good hunters would do that and maybe pick up a snipe or two as a bonus if the chance was there,maybe a squirrel or even a muskrat if it presented itself and was legal. it's all good...Chill out ..summer goose gosling hunt is not far off.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

shooteminthelips said:


> My favorite hunt of all time was in Saskewean 3 years ago. 4 guys shot our 80 snows, 32 lessers, 32 green heads, 20 crane, and we had a flock of 4 sharptail come right into our spread right over us and they all died. I have been on a lot of hunts where I have shot a lot of birds, but to limit out on every waterfowl group we could in 4 hours was pretty incredible.


Did you see any specks?


----------



## Uncle Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm going to take it a little off subject and relate my best hunts ever. Way back in the days of the point system when Drakes were 35 cents, I shot three drakes and a pair of Canadas with seven shots, I know, what two extra shots. On a more recent date, I went four for four on passing birds before the wheels came off.

Many years ago I was a Forney Lake in Iowa and there were 35,000 Snows coming off with a 40 mph tail wind at anywhere from 50 to 70 yds. You figure the ground speed. I burned two boxes of shells and never touched a feather, watched the guy on my right drop four and the guy on my left drop six or seven. Talking to them after the smoke cleared, they figured the lead was about 20 feet. Next day same scenario, two birds to the box.


----------



## Dbishop311 (Aug 12, 2012)

No pictures? Sure we all would like to see em if you got em :beer:


----------

